# 3x3x3 : October 1, 2006



## pjk (Oct 2, 2006)

1. R B U' R2 D2 B F R' U2 B' D2 F B2 U F' U' D R B2 F' D2 L2 U2 B R
2. U' B' F2 U F' D2 L' R' U L U D R2 F' U2 L D U F R B2 U2 B2 R2 B
3. L F2 L2 R' U2 L D L2 U2 B2 D' R2 B' U' R D R U R2 D' U B L' R U'
4. F L F' U2 F' U F L2 U' D2 R L U' F' D R2 L D F' B2 D2 U2 F D2 R
5. L2 D F' L' F' B U2 F L' U L' D2 U L F2 B2 L2 F B D' U2 L' F2 D L


----------



## tsaoenator (Oct 3, 2006)

16.09, 16.31, 15.70, (16.93), (14.12) = 16.03

At least there were times over 17...

Andy


----------



## pjk (Oct 3, 2006)

24.91 24.97 (25.23) (20.06) 25.12

Average: 25.00

Man, my average has stopped going down.


----------



## Erik (Oct 7, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 15.14
Times: (12.25), 15.05, (17.11), 15.72, 14.66

Nice one! First one was a very easy X-Cross, shame I didn't get a better time than 12.25 
Happy birthday... to me


----------



## MasterofRubix (Oct 8, 2006)

Name: Lance Bui
Average: 23.17 
Time: 20.83 (24.60) 24.31 (17.41) 24.40


----------

